# Not sure what to do here... Peeling drywall.



## OldHouse1800 (5 mo ago)

I'm currently remodeling a rental unit that has been occupied for the last 10 years or so. The tenants pretty much kept to themselves and never let us know of any issues. The bathroom ceiling is moldy and peeling to the point where I might have to remove all of the paper. I've treated it all with vinegar to kill the mold, started scaping away the loose stuff and soon came to realize that most of the paper would be coming off if I continued. Normally I would just remove all of the drywall and replace... but... it's a second story apartment and the attic above is full of vermiculite insulation, which is best not to disturb.

So my question is 1.) will the drywall hold it's integrity if I remove the majority of the paper or would it lose its surface strength, crack and drop all of the insulation into the room. If it will hold, would it be acceptable to scrape the paper, prime/seal and either skim coat or add a layer of 1/4" drywall over it?

If I'm totally off course feel free to let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if your worried about the integrity, get some wide mesh and surface bond the areas. put it on and skim it twice or texture it.

id get a fungicide and treat it instead of vinegar.


----------



## OldHouse1800 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the idea! Any suggesting on fungicide? I'm wondering if this could be Rock lath?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

im not there, but that looks more like a wood ceiling under there. every time ive seen cracks like that it was plywood under it. some of the junk prefab homes had that. like "national homes".

if so hang over it and be done with it.


----------

